# Chicken Foot Care: Bumblefoot



## GPS1504 (Dec 10, 2013)

GPS1504 submitted a new Article:

Chicken Foot Care: Bumblefoot



> If checking your chickens' feet for issues is not part of your care regime, incorporating a foot check in your routine is a good idea for the early detection and care of conditions such as Bumblefoot (plantar pododermatitis). Caused by a bacterial infection or abscess, bumblefoot causes the formation of "bumbles" or lesions on the feet of chickens. This can be quite painful for your chickens in addition to being difficult to treat and eradicate. It is acquired when a foot is injured, such as...


Read more about this article here...


----------

